# Daten: Zugriff von Win und Linux, automatisch spiegeln

## schachti

Nachdem ich mir mein Upgrade meines Systems gegönnt habe und ich die "Reste" nutzen möchte, um den Rechner meiner Frau ein wenig aufzurüsten, stehe ich vor folgender Aufgabe:

Ich möchte eine Datenpartition einrichten, auf die sowohl von Linux als auch von Windows aus zuverlässig zugegriffen werden kann. Außerdem sollen die Daten automatisch auf eine zweite Partition gespiegelt werden. Auf einer 500 GB Festplatte sollen beide Betriebssysteme installiert werden; eine "alte" 160 GB Festplatte steht für das Spiegeln zur Verfügung. Daher fällt Hardware-Raid-0 aus, denn von der 500 GB Festplatte wird nur eine 160 GB große Partition verwendet, nicht die gesamte Platte.

Sowohl Windows als auch Linux bieten Software-Raid, aber nach allem, was ich gelesen habe, sind beide Varianten nicht zueinander kompatibel. Alternative wäre, eine "normale" Datenpartition mit FAT32 oder NTFS einzurichten und die 1 x pro Woche manuell oder per Skript auf die zweite Partition zu spiegeln (rsync? andere Ansätze?).

Das Hauptkriterium ist, sowohl von Windows als auch von Linux aus problemlos auf die Daten zugreifen zu können. Raid 0 wäre "nice to have", der Wunsch steht aber hinter dem Hauptkriterium zurück; dieser Punkt könnte notfalls auch per manuellem Spiegeln abgedeckt werden.

Stand jemand von Euch bereits vor einem ähnlichen Problem? Wie habt Ihr das Problem gelöst?

----------

## SvenFischer

Wenn Du auch andere PC's zu Hause hast: Nimm einfach ein NAS

----------

## schachti

Hatte ich auch schon überlegt - andererseits ist natürlich schon der Ehrgeiz da, das Problem mit Hilfe vorhandener Hardware ohne zusätzliche Kosten zu lösen.   :Wink: 

Statt NAS täte es zur Not auch ein kleiner Server, der den Raid-Verbund per Samba freigibt, die vorhandene Hardware würde locker dafür ausreichen (bis auf eine zweite Festplatte für die Spiegelung). Widerspricht aber meinem Admin-Ehrgeiz.   :Wink: 

----------

## slick

 *schachti wrote:*   

> die 1 x pro Woche manuell oder per Skript auf die zweite Partition zu spiegeln

 

Also wenn nur 1x die Woche, dann scheint die Aktualität nicht besonders wichtig. Dann sollte meiner Meinung nach die Rsync-Lösung für dieses Szenario völlig reichen. Einfach 1x am Tag einen rsync machen. Die zu aktualisierende Datenmenge sollte da täglich recht gering sein und der Task kaum auffallen. Fände ich besser als ein "großer" rsync 1x die Woche. Zudem sind dann Redundanzen geschaffen (wenn mal an einen Tag nicht rsynct werden kann).

----------

## schachti

 *slick wrote:*   

> Also wenn nur 1x die Woche, dann scheint die Aktualität nicht besonders wichtig.

 

Ich sag's mal so: Automatisches, zeitnahes Spiegeln wie bei Raid 0 wäre sicherlich der Idealfall und eigentlich wünschenswert, aber ohne Raid sicher schwer umzusetzen. Manuell macht man dank innerem Schweinehund aber höchstens 1 x pro Woche ein Backup, daher war die Angabe relativ willkürlich gewählt - das stellt eher einen Kompromiss als einen wünschenswerten Zustand dar.   :Wink: 

Es hängt auch davon ab, wie oft Windows und wie oft Linux gestartet wird, denn das Backup mit rsync würde ich ausschliesslich unter Linux machen. Vielleicht bietet es sich an, das per Skript vor dem Herunterfahren zu machen? Es sind immer nur kleine Datenmengen, die Änderungen "pro Sitzung" sollten höchstens einige MB, in Ausnahmefällen mal ein paar Dutzend MB betragen.

----------

## disi

Was verstehst du unter "problemlos" zugreifen? Da geht dann wohl nur NTFS, leider ist die Performance unter Linux (ntfs3g) nicht besonders aber es geht. Ausserdem kann ntfs3g kein Journal auf NTFS, aber einmal ins Windows gebootet und das wird automatisch korrigiert.

Ich habe das hier Mit Windows 7 und mein /home bzw. /Users als Partition eingebunden (NTFS). Da greife ich von beiden Systemen auf das gleiche Profil zu. desktop.ini bzw. thumbs.db kann man Windows mit Policies abgewoehnen, falls du KDE benutzt musst du das dem Dolphin auch noch abgewoehnen. Ansonsten laufen die Profile etwas parallel, allerdings habe ich fuer Dokumente etc. Links gesetzt.

Fuer das Spiegeln dann eben ein Cronjob bzw. Task?

----------

## think4urs11

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Automatisches, zeitnahes Spiegeln wie bei Raid 0 wäre sicherlich der Idealfall und eigentlich wünschenswert, aber ohne Raid sicher schwer umzusetzen.

 

Je nach 'baulichen' Gegebenheiten könntest du DRBD dafür nehmen. Und als brauchbarer Rsync für Windows bietet sich Deltacopy an.

----------

## schachti

 *disi wrote:*   

> Was verstehst du unter "problemlos" zugreifen? Da geht dann wohl nur NTFS, leider ist die Performance unter Linux (ntfs3g) nicht besonders aber es geht. Ausserdem kann ntfs3g kein Journal auf NTFS, aber einmal ins Windows gebootet und das wird automatisch korrigiert.

 

Die Performance ist nicht so entscheidet, da keine riesigen Datenmengen gelesen oder geschrieben werden sollen, sondern vor allem Office-Dateien und unter Umständen mal ein paar Grafiken. Problemlos heisst, dass der Zugriff unter beiden Betriebssystemen funktioniert, ohne dass beim Zugriff durch ein System Inkompatibilitäten entstehen. NTFS müsste gehen.

 *disi wrote:*   

> Fuer das Spiegeln dann eben ein Cronjob bzw. Task?

 

Ist wohl am sinnvollsten...

----------

## schachti

 *think4urs11 wrote:*   

> Je nach 'baulichen' Gegebenheiten könntest du DRBD dafür nehmen. Und als brauchbarer Rsync für Windows bietet sich Deltacopy an.

 

Ich weiss nicht, ob DRBD nicht Overkill ist (wo siehst Du beim Zugriff von 1 oder 2 Rechnern den Vorteil gegenüber Samba?).

Deltacopy kannte ich noch nicht, danke für den Tipp! Hast Du Erfahrungen damit, ob es sich mit einem wechselseitigen Zugriff per rsync auf die gleichen Daten "verträgt"? Mir fällt kein Grund ein, warum nicht, aber der Teufel ist ein Eichhörnchen...

----------

## think4urs11

Die Synchronisierung ist direkt enthalten, kein cronjob o.ä. - eben 'Raid1 über Netzwerk', sehr geringer Overhead vgl. mit cronjob über samba oder ähnliches. Und dem Adminego wird damit auch mehr genüge getan  :Wink: 

Ich wüßte auch keinen Grund weswegen Deltacopy in dem Umfeld nicht funktionieren sollte. Wir empfehlen das immer ext. Partnern wenn die rsync brauchen aber Windows haben  :Smile: 

----------

## schachti

Na dann habe ich ja genug zum rumspielen im Weihnachtsurlaub  :Wink:   - danke für alle Anregungen!

----------

## slick

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Hast Du Erfahrungen damit, ob es sich mit einem wechselseitigen Zugriff per rsync auf die gleichen Daten "verträgt"?

 

Also ich würde die beiden (irgendwie aus Prinzip und zur Eichhörnchen-Vermeidung) nicht mischen. rsync geht ja in beide Richtungen.

----------

## 69719

 *slick wrote:*   

>  *schachti wrote:*   Hast Du Erfahrungen damit, ob es sich mit einem wechselseitigen Zugriff per rsync auf die gleichen Daten "verträgt"? 
> 
> Also ich würde die beiden (irgendwie aus Prinzip und zur Eichhörnchen-Vermeidung) nicht mischen. rsync geht ja in beide Richtungen.

 

Das wäre mir neu, rsync kann doch nur das "one way" prinzip. Unison ist da besser zum spiegeln geeignet, da es das "two way" prinzip kann und auch für windows verfügbar ist.

----------

## slick

 *escor wrote:*   

> Das wäre mir neu, rsync kann doch nur das "one way" prinzip.

 

Natürlich pro Aufruf. Also mit 2 Aufrufen syncronisiert man dann in beide Richtungen (man muss ggf. ein wenig auf die Parameter achten).

----------

